# Blotchy Sections- Epson 8350



## brad.wilson1011 (Sep 2, 2011)

Hi all! I'm hoping you can help me diagnose where my image issues are coming from..

I currently use an Epson 8350 Projector in a light controlled theater room in my basement. I have yet to have any issues until two nights ago when watching Cabin in the Woods. During the very dark scenes my image became blotchy with browns and blacks in the darkest areas of the frame. The individuals face would show without any problems but surrounding the focus point there would be random blotches instead of a smooth black background. It became incredibly distracting and I'm wondering if it is most likely caused by the Apple TV feed, my receiver or the projector? I know I may have missed some important details so please let me know if more information would help. 

Thank you!!


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Is it just that particular show or episode? If so, it's probably the content or whatever is delivering it (the AppleTV).


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

If it is the projector, blotches in a LCD projector are usually indicating a need for cleaning of the optics in the light path. If you catch it early, you may prevent burning of filters and panels. It could also indicate a problem with ventilation like a clogged air filter. If it is in the light path and not external cleaning this is a very tricky process and it is critical to get everything cleaned and back in place without damaging delicate optical elements or putting them in with the wrong orientation.


----------

